# Safety question



## wgungho (Feb 17, 2009)

Can my P01 decocker be dependably converted to a thumb safety? Better just to trade for a Compact 91190?


----------



## mojo (Aug 18, 2015)

I asked CGW if my 75B could be converted to a BD and the answer was NO. I'm fairly sure that answer also applies to going the other way. I could be wrong though...


----------



## bluedog46 (Jan 29, 2015)

I think the p07 duty can be converted. I wish they made it able to do both.


----------

